# **** QuickPacket™ - Now in Los Angeles! Up to 12 Cores! Servers from $39.99/mo! ****



## qps (Mar 3, 2015)

*QuickPacket™* is pleased to offer premium dedicated servers with high-quality, major brand hardware backed by a 100% uptime guarantee.

 

*Why Choose QuickPacket™?*

- Founded in 2003; registered NC Limited Liability Company.

- We are not resellers - we own all of our server hardware.

- We operate our own fully-redundant network and have IP addresses directly from ARIN.

- Data center staffed 24x7 by on-site technicians.

- We keep spare parts on-site for hardware replacement.

- We have flexible month-to-month terms that do not require a long-term commitment.

 

===================*DEDICATED*=*SERVERS*===================

 

*WOW - HUGE SAVINGS!*

Please use the coupon codes below.  The coupon code discount will reflect on the second page of the order form.

 

*SuperMicro X7DCA-L - Intel Dual Xeon L5420*

- Dual Quad Core 2.5 GHz / 2x 12 MB Cache

- 16 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- /64 IPv6 Addresses upon request (More available with justification)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in Atlanta, GA or Los Angeles, CA

 

*SAVE $10 - $39.99 per month - COUPON CODE 10OFFXEON*

*Click the location link to Order Now: Atlanta | Los Angeles*

 

*Dell C1100 or XS23-TY3 - Intel Dual Xeon L5520*

- Dual Quad Core 2.26 GHz / 2x 8 MB Cache / HyperThreading

- 24 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- /64 IPv6 Addresses upon request (More available with justification)

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in Atlanta, GA or Los Angeles, CA

 

*SAVE $20 - $49.99 per month - COUPON CODE 20OFFXEON*

*Click the location link to Order Now: Atlanta | Los Angeles*

 

*SuperMicro - Intel Dual Xeon L5640*

- Dual Hex Core 2.26 GHz / 2x 12 MB Cache / HyperThreading (24 Threads!)

- 48 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- /64 IPv6 Addresses upon request (More available with justification)

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in Atlanta, GA

 

*SAVE $10 - $89.99 per month - COUPON CODE 10OFFXEON*

*Click the location link to Order Now: Atlanta*

 

*SuperMicro - Intel Xeon E3-1270v3*

- Quad Core 3.5 GHz / 8 MB Cache / HyperThreading (8 Threads!)

- 32 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- /64 IPv6 Addresses upon request (More available with justification)

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in Atlanta, GA or Los Angeles, CA

 

*SAVE $20 - $129.99 per month - COUPON CODE 20OFFXEON*

*Click the location link to Order Now: Atlanta | Los Angeles*

 

*Dell C1100 - Intel Dual Xeon L5639*

- Dual Hex Core 2.13 GHz / 2x 12 MB Cache / HyperThreading (24 Threads!)

- 72 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- /64 IPv6 Addresses upon request (More available with justification)

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in Atlanta, GA or Los Angeles, CA

 

*SAVE $20 - $129.99 per month - COUPON CODE 20OFFXEON*

*Click the location link to Order Now: Atlanta | Los Angeles*

 

*Dell C1100 - Intel Dual Xeon X5650*

- Dual Hex Core 2.66 GHz / 2x 12 MB Cache / HyperThreading (24 Threads!)

- 72 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- /64 IPv6 Addresses upon request (More available with justification)

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in Los Angeles, CA

 

*SAVE $20 - $149.99 per month - COUPON CODE 20OFFXEON*

*Click the location link to Order Now: Los Angeles*

 

Terms of Service - includes Acceptable Use Policy and Service Level Agreement

 

Note: All add-ons (network upgrades, hardware and software pricing) are listed on the order form.  If something is not listed on the order form, please contact us for pricing.

 

*Atlanta Facility Information:*

- Located in 470 E Paces Ferry Rd NE in Atlanta, Georgia.  

- UPS and Generator backup power.

- Network providers include Hibernia, Cogent, GTT, Zayo and private peering.

- Ping/traceroute to 199.101.96.3. Please *contact us* for a test file link.

 

*Los Angeles Facility Information:*

- Located in 530 W 6th St in Los Angeles, California.  

- UPS and Generator backup power.

- Network providers include Hibernia, Cogent, GTT, Zayo and private peering.

- Ping/traceroute to 199.233.236.130. Please *contact us* for a test file link.

 

*Technical Support:*

- Push button reboots are provided for no charge.

- Faulty hardware replacement is included on dedicated servers.

- Dedicated servers are unmanaged.  Advanced technical support is available for $100 per hour.

 

*Acceptable Use Information:*

- Warez-related, Bulk Mail, and Spam-related activities are strictly forbidden.

- CAN-SPAM, Copyright, DMCA, and other related US laws must be strictly followed.

- Legal adult content is allowed.

- Please review our Terms of Service, which includes our full Acceptable Use Policy, for more information.

 

*Ordering Information:*

- We accept VISA, MasterCard, Discover, American Express, BitPay and PayPal for payment.

- Please *contact us* with questions prior to ordering.

- Orders will typically be processed within one business day after verification.

- Promotional pricing is available for new customers or existing customers adding additional servers.

 

Thank you for your interest! We look forward to serving you!


----------



## agentmishra (Mar 10, 2015)

hi there

if i order a service and then later on ask to upgrade the disk/ram or add h/w raid

will there be any extra cost?


----------



## trewq (Mar 10, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> hi there
> 
> 
> if i order a service and then later on ask to upgrade the disk/ram or add h/w raid
> ...


You normally get a quicker answer if you submit a sales ticket


----------



## qps (Mar 10, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> hi there
> 
> if i order a service and then later on ask to upgrade the disk/ram or add h/w raid
> 
> will there be any extra cost?


Sorry for the delayed response, I did not get an e-mail notification of your post.

The prices on the order form are only valid at the time of order.  If you want to upgrade later, you will need to open a ticket with our sales department for a quote.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## agentmishra (Mar 11, 2015)

qps said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, I did not get an e-mail notification of your post.
> 
> The prices on the order form are only valid at the time of order.  If you want to upgrade later, you will need to open a ticket with our sales department for a quote.
> 
> Thanks for your interest.


i understand that but what i mean to ask is what are the charges, if any, levied to the upgrades after the support ticket is submitted.

kindly clarify, as i need to proceed to purchase a box with you, and want to get things clear before i proceed...

thanks


----------



## qps (Mar 11, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> i understand that but what i mean to ask is what are the charges, if any, levied to the upgrades after the support ticket is submitted.
> 
> kindly clarify, as i need to proceed to purchase a box with you, and want to get things clear before i proceed...
> 
> thanks


Upgrade pricing and availability changes with the hardware market.  We cannot guarantee upgrade pricing will be the same later.  When you are ready to upgrade, you can open a ticket for a quote on the current pricing.  Thanks.


----------



## agentmishra (Mar 11, 2015)

qps said:


> Upgrade pricing and availability changes with the hardware market.  We cannot guarantee upgrade pricing will be the same later.  When you are ready to upgrade, you can open a ticket for a quote on the current pricing.  Thanks.


sir let me clarify once again

say i order a box

later i order an upgrade in the hdd, say at that time of ticket, the avaliability is present and the price is $5.00

will there be any other service or professional charge while i upgrade later or just the upgrade price of the article will be charged.

hope i am clear.

if you have any other service/professional charges, for ram/hdd/raid-h/w kindly let me know.

in case i have not made my self clear, do ask me again.


----------



## mojeda (Mar 11, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> sir let me clarify once again
> 
> say i order a box
> 
> ...


To clarify even further @qps if he orders one of the deals above, but later would like to upgrade the hard drive, assuming same day or during the sale promotion, would he able to get the listed "sale" price of the hard drives vs the full price.

 That being said,@agentmishra, I don't think the addons or upgrades are being discounted, just the base cost of the server.


----------



## qps (Mar 11, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> sir let me clarify once again
> 
> say i order a box
> 
> ...


Each upgrade situation is evaluated depending on what are costs are for the additional hardware and labor involved.  There may be installation fees depending on the situation.

When you are ready to upgrade, please contact our sales department and they will discuss the fees with you at that point in time.



mojeda said:


> To clarify even further @qps if he orders one of the deals above, but later would like to upgrade the hard drive, assuming same day or during the sale promotion, would he able to get the listed "sale" price of the hard drives vs the full price.
> 
> That being said,@agentmishra, I don't think the addons or upgrades are being discounted, just the base cost of the server.


As I stated above, the pricing on the order form is only valid at the time of order.  Please contact our sales department in the future when you are ready to upgrade and we will provide the current pricing at that time.

Thank you again for your interest.


----------



## agentmishra (Mar 13, 2015)

qps said:


> Each upgrade situation is evaluated depending on what are costs are for the additional hardware and labor involved.  There may be installation fees depending on the situation.
> 
> When you are ready to upgrade, please contact our sales department and they will discuss the fees with you at that point in time.
> 
> ...


so @qps could you let me know what the labour costs for upgrades in the following would be, at any given point of time

1. hdd (upgrade from existing - say 2tb from 1tb)

2. ram (upgrade from existing)

3. extra hdd (say hdd2 and so on)

4. h/w raid card installation

thanks @mojeda


----------



## qps (Mar 13, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> so @qps could you let me know what the labour costs for upgrades in the following would be, at any given point of time
> 
> 1. hdd (upgrade from existing - say 2tb from 1tb)
> 
> ...


You're asking to pin us down for a vague hypothetical scenario on an unknown server configuration at some point in the future (could be 5 hours from now or 5 years from now).  There are a lot of variables that we can't predict.  Costs may vary depending on the specific hardware upgrade(s) ordered, server hardware configuration, data center location, and what other tasks you are bundling together at the same time, if any.  Remote hands fees also might change between now and whenever you might order this in the future.  Sometimes we'll have our own people on site for an upgrade and we might be able to do it cheaper than if we have to pay the data center to do it for us.

Please contact us when you are ready to order the upgrade and we will provide a current price quote for the upgrade and for the specific task.


----------



## agentmishra (Mar 13, 2015)

@qps : you dodge away the question very nicely


----------



## qps (Mar 13, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> @qps : you dodge away the question very nicely


Not trying to dodge the question.  Just trying to explain that each upgrade situation is unique and requires a custom quote, which is one of the reasons why we said from the beginning to contact sales for a quote.


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 18, 2015)

I think what he's asking is that is there a setup fee for adding hardware later (Yes / No)

I'm assuming the answer is "Yes" and as for how much obviously depends on remote hands availability and what the task is (ex HDDs might be cheaper than say ram swapping).

I probably got that wrong but that's what I got out of it. Honestly if you think you're going to need it later, you should probably just get it now to save the hassle. Better to be safe than sorry later on. Probably not that much more anyways,


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 18, 2015)

agentmishra said:


> @qps : you dodge away the question very nicely


You're asking for a pricing quote on something hypothetical in the future. I totally understand you want to get a good idea on how much it'd cost to expand your operation in the future, however it's difficult for many actual providers to specifically give you a number because of many things involved.

Current upgrade/promotion pricing is designed with current stock and a one-time remote hand fee to get the base kit setup and customize it (this is why some people have "setup fees", however some providers eat this cost). Additional changes to the kit would mean potential purchasing of hardware out of stock and and cost of remote hand (which can vary depending on datacenters). Again, I don't know if you've read the Renting vs Colocating post, but remote hand can get fairly expensive (I pay 30 dollars for every 15-minutes increment (this is the cheap number), and the remote hand costs could be much more expensive for different upgrades).

This is a simple supply chain problem, therefore it's harder for some dedicated server providers to give you a figure. Also, I'd say it's not really common for someone to customize and update their kit once it's been deployed (remember, you're renting the server so in addition to the hardware you'll be using, you're gonna be expecting the server provider to also have spares available on-site which could potentially mean they'd have to purchase more than they really need...).

Also, sometimes honoring the old quote may mean no profit or even a loss in the future (since the market can be pretty dynamic). So if someone's hosting you at a loss, that completely defeats the entire purpose of a business. By not providing a quote, it's simply taking steps to avoid possible awkward encounters/scenarios like this and provide an opportunity to work with you down the line.

VPS is much easier with upgrades since there's no real physical part involved during upgrades.

Anyways that's my two cents. I'm not knocking you down or anything, but just giving some details on how the back-end works. This just really shows the convenience behind a VPS over a dedicated server.


----------

